# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Подозрительные сайты!

## Ol_08

Здравствуйте! Не подскажите как можно проверить сайты на наличие вирусов? При посещении некоторых сайтов комп сразу завис, "синий экран" и трояны. Это сразу произошло при открытии сайта "Техносилы", может и раньше. Вот ссылки на "подозрительные сайты":
_http://www.euronote.ru
_http://www.noutbukov.net/forum/
_http://www.uti-note.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kuzz

Заражение техносилы действительно было:
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=25593
и тема на дружественном форуме. http://www.anti-malware.ru/forum/ind...showtopic=4926

----------


## Karlson

не помню, спрашивал уже или нет.. 

куда жаловаться, если наткнулся на зараженный сайт.

----------


## priv8v

> куда жаловаться, если наткнулся на зараженный сайт.


вначале желательно понять кто заразил сайт - админ сайта или кто-то сторонний (кто-то взломал).
в первом случае - об этом лучше через форму обратной связи или через емаил (айсикью) сообщить админам... 
во втором случае - я сам не помню куда жаловаться кроме хостера или поисковика, но не считаю, что жалоба в какое-то другое место может быть эффективной... :Smiley:

----------


## Karlson

понятно..
т.е. проще всего на яндекс/гугль писать. а то по заразному сайту лазить в поисках мыла админа как то не очень весело..  :Smiley:  
ЗЫ: сходили тут у нас на юниарт.ру... замучился по вирлабам новые сэмплы рассылать.. штук 15 точно нарыл тех, что в основном эвристикой детектятся. от 5 до 9 по вирустоталу.

----------


## Lina_22

У меня тут тоже случилась бяка.. Зарегестрировалась на _ru.youtube.com
Посмотрела правила.. для закачка файлов более 100 Mb предлагают скачать специальную программу.. Скачала.. при распаковке Касперский выплюнул Trojan.generic..! отменила.. отключила все нафиг.. Просканировала всю систему после этого.. Вроде чисто..
Вот теперь думаю, а куда ж  видео файл теперь выкладывать? раз такая фигня лезет.. Никогда до этого этим не занималась.. 
При этом на странице =контакты= ни одного майла для контакта.. только адрес в америку  :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

> т.е. проще всего на яндекс/гугль писать.


ну да... выходит, что проще :Sad: 





> а то по заразному сайту лазить в поисках мыла админа как то не очень весело.


по-моему лучше полазать и сделать доброе дело. считаю, что лучше помочь человеку (админу) в таком деле... 
вы, видимо, сами не админите сайты и к другим админам относитесь параллельно...а ведь это почти братство))





> Скачала.. при распаковке Касперский выплюнул Trojan.generic..!


генерик... хм, похоже и сам Каспер не уверен, что же это такое. думаю, что это ложный детект. хотя я сам прогу эту не видел..

----------


## zerocorporated

> Скачала.. при распаковке Касперский выплюнул Trojan.generic..!


Это эвристика касперского сработала. Однозначно не ясно вредонос это или нет. Вышлите файл сюда http://virusinfo.info/upload_virus.php?tid=25938 для проверки.

----------


## Karlson

> по-моему лучше полазать и сделать доброе дело. считаю, что лучше помочь человеку (админу) в таком деле... 
> вы, видимо, сами не админите сайты и к другим админам относитесь параллельно...а ведь это почти братство))


да я в общем то не против написать админу, если внизу мелким шрифтом написано что-то типа "дизайнер: васяпупкин@мыло.ру".. а если на сайте кроме координат кого-нибудь из менеджеров по продажам ничего нет, тратить драгоценное время на поиски иголки в стоге сена как-то не хочется...
ЗЫ: адрес сайта указан в посте №5. найдите на нем координаты админа?  :Wink: 
ЗЫ2: сайт почистили довольно бысто без жалоб.. админам полюбому респект..

----------


## priv8v

> да я в общем то не против написать админу, если внизу мелким шрифтом написано что-то типа "дизайнер: васяпупкин@мыло.ру"


спасибо. это радует. 



> кроме координат кого-нибудь из менеджеров по продажам ничего нет, тратить драгоценное время на поиски иголки в стоге сена как-то не хочется...


ну да.. согласен, в принципе. (в этом случае - да)

----------


## Lina_22

> Это эвристика касперского сработала. Однозначно не ясно вредонос это или нет. Вышлите файл сюда http://virusinfo.info/upload_virus.php?tid=25938 для проверки.


Простите, я все поудаляла!  :Sad:  перепугалась, только комп полностью ugrade(ла).. нехоца чегойто подцепить.. Буду знать, куда закидывать следующий раз.

----------


## zerocorporated

> Простите, я все поудаляла!  перепугалась, только комп полностью ugrade(ла).. нехоца чегойто подцепить.. Буду знать, куда закидывать следующий раз.


*Вообще-то это было только для этого случая!*

У каждой антивирусной компании есть обычно Email для скидывание им вредоносов.

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=5465

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=23078

----------


## Oleg

Добрый день. Не знаю куда писать но уже третий день при входе на страницу www.yalta.ua, выходит следующие сообщение Trojan-Clicker.HTML.IFrame.rr, microsoft-direct.net/404.html (антивирус Каспреского) и JS/Dldr.Iframe.BP [virus] (Avira Antivir). При входе прямо на microsoft-direct.net/404.html выдает тоже. Майкрософт подцепил вирус?

----------


## Kuzz

Нет, это не Майкрософтофский сайт.
            [0] => Domain Name: MICROSOFT-DIRECT.NET 
            [1] => 
            [2] => Registrant:
            [3] =>     Microsoft Direct
            [4] =>     Glen Sickorez        (conta[email protected])
            [5] =>     20 Forest Hills St #2
            [6] =>     Boston
            [7] =>     Massachusetts,02130
            [8] =>     US
            [9] =>     Tel. +1.7722868155
            [10] => 
            [11] => Creation Date: 28-May-2008  
            [12] => Expiration Date: 28-May-2009
            [13] => 
            [14] => Administrative Contact:
            [15] =>     Microsoft Direct
            [16] =>     Glen Sickorez        ([email protected])
            [17] =>     20 Forest Hills St #2
            [18] =>     Boston
            [19] =>     Massachusetts,02130
            [20] =>     US
            [21] =>     Tel. +1.7722868155
            [22] => 
            [23] => Technical Contact:
            [24] =>     Microsoft Direct
            [25] =>     Glen Sickorez        ([email protected])
            [26] =>     20 Forest Hills St #2
            [27] =>     Boston
            [28] =>     Massachusetts,02130
            [29] =>     US
            [30] =>     Tel. +1.7722868155
            [31] => 
            [32] => Billing Contact:
            [33] =>     Microsoft Direct
            [34] =>     Glen Sickorez        ([email protected])
            [35] =>     20 Forest Hills St #2
            [36] =>     Boston
            [37] =>     Massachusetts,02130
            [38] =>     US
            [39] =>     Tel. +1.7722868155
            [40] => 
            [41] => Status:ACTIVE
            [42] => 
            [43] => 
            [44] => Domain servers in listed order:
            [45] =>     ns2.hostmonster.com
            [46] =>     ns1.hostmonster.com

----------


## Karlson

заражен сайт сети магазинов "мир кожи и меха". каспер и авира ловят.. 



```
 
обнаружено: троянская программа Trojan-Downloader.JS.Agent.cey	
Скрипт: http://kozha.ру/[1]
```

----------


## Гриша

Угу,скрипт в самом низу страницы...

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Сейчас сливается
http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...d000b8541f7c88
http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...c964ce7a0562b7

----------


## Karlson

интересно, сейчас первый раз наткнулся на эксплойты в .pdf файлах..
правда не отследил, с какой странички редирект на них идет.. открыл сразу штук 6 окошек из яндекса.. каспер отловил загрузку зловредов.


```
обнаружено: троянская программа Trojan.Win32.Pakes.kic URL: http://superceck.ком/T2ZMShiM/exe.php//PE_Patch//MewBundle//MEW//#
обнаружено: троянская программа Exploit.Win32.Pidief.gu URL: http://superceck.ком/T2ZMShiM/spl/pdf.pdf
обнаружено: троянская программа Exploit.Win32.Pidief.gv URL: http://megsrdomain.цн/tor/exploits/pdf/2.pdf//2
```

----------


## Гриша

Может ссылки неактивными сделаете?  :Smiley:

----------


## Twinangel

А можно проверить сайт хттп://soccer.ru/russia  - с четверга при обращении идет загрузка троянов с других сайтов. Уверен что админ соккера заражения не планировал. 
   Кому написать-то можно чтоб исправили?

----------


## DVi

С первого взгляда я ничего не обнаружил на этом сайте.
Чем можете доказать, что при открытии этой страницы грузятся трояны?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Twinangel

Заходил дважды на сайт - в четверг утром и вчера вечером. Сначала грузятся (в строке состояния) другие сайты, в том числе хттп://google-analystics.com, потом собственно сам соккер. 
   С посторонних сайтов грузится drwvas.exe и прописывается в автозагрузку в реестр - по крайней мере у меня так было. Это downloader, как я понимаю, так как потом появляются еще подобные файлы.
  Часть отослал в ЛК. В том что появлялись именно при загрузке соккера - уверен

----------


## drongo

Twinangel , http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235
скорее всё-таки дропер где-то прихватили.

----------


## Twinangel

Проверялся CureIt свежим полностью. Симптомов нет сейчас никаких. Скрипты сайта нельзя проверить?

----------


## DVi

Twinangel, выполните весь цикл проверок своего компьютера, указанный в Правилах: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235

Я не нашел в скриптах сайта soccer.ru ничего предосудительного. Для полноценного эксперимента нужна виртуалка, которой у меня сейчас нет.

----------


## Twinangel

Проверку провел - чисто.. Буду надеяться что сайт тоже здоров.

----------


## May

Добрый день! Не нашла, куда можно написать, а тут тема наиболее подходящая... Есть подозрение, что при посещении сайта http://www.ravenhold.net/ и его форума посетитель получает в подарок троян... Можно ли как-нибудь проверить, действительно ли сайт и форум заражены?

----------


## DVi

> Добрый день! Не нашла, куда можно написать, а тут тема наиболее подходящая... Есть подозрение, что при посещении сайта http://www.ravenhold.net/ и его форума посетитель получает в подарок троян... Можно ли как-нибудь проверить, действительно ли сайт и форум заражены?


Я не нашел следов заражения на заглавной странице этого сайта.

----------


## May

> Я не нашел следов заражения на заглавной странице этого сайта.


 а на форуме ничего нет?

----------


## DVi

> а на форуме ничего нет?


Вроде, тоже чисто.

----------


## May

> Вроде, тоже чисто.


 Спасибо Вам большое, товарищ эксперт! Вы очень помогли!

----------


## DVi

> Спасибо Вам большое, товарищ эксперт! Вы очень помогли!


Боюсь, что я не могу дать 100% гарантию своему ответу. Это обусловлено в первую очередь тем, что зараженные сервера способны отдавать зверей лишь избранным посетителям, и не факт, что я отношусь к таковым  :Smiley: 
В любом случае я рекомендую Вам пройти обследование, а будущем пользоваться первичными средствами безопасности:
DropMyRightsМалораспространенный браузер (с определенной натяжкой таковыми можно назвать Firefox и Opera)NoScript (или его аналоги)Антивирус (умеющий проверять трафик браузера)Файрволл

----------


## anatol81n

логи с фаервола
заражение было приблизительно в 14:41 (+\-), ктонибуть может сказать откуда? и что это за обращения к kitroneza.cn?


```
[18/Oct/2008 14:35:39] x.x.x.x xxxxx "Classifieds.ru" _http://spitter.classifieds.ru/?return_type=html_wrapper&site_id=Wj1QNlwDBzwAOgcCVTxbJwZ3AiBcaQUrUCsHIgQqBntbJgFkXGUEP1t7BH1WclYg&width_1=240px&height_1=480px&width_2=110px&height_2=150px&img_1=60px&img_2=80px&style[div.classifieds_2][line-height]=12px&style[span.classifieds_4][font-size]=12px&style[span.classifieds_5][font-size]=11px&n=6&nocache=60259&referer=_http%3A%2F%2Fyandex.ru%2Fyandsearch%3Ftext%3D%25D0%25B1%25D0%25B0%25D0%25BB%25D1%2582%25D0%25B8%25D0%25B9%25D1%2581%25D0%25BA%25D0%25B8%25D0%25B9%2B%25D1%2585%25D0%25BB%25D0%25B5%25D0%25B1%2B%25D0%25B2%2B%25D0%25BC%25D0%25BE%25D1%2581%25D0%25BA%25D0%25B2%25D0%25B5%26stpar2%3D%252Fh1%252Ftm27%252Fs2%26stpar1%3D%252Fu1%26stpar3%3D%252Fm4%252Ftc14%252Fnc1&url=_http%3A%2F%2Fmenu.ru%2Ftransformer%2Faction__pv%2Fid__351238.html
[18/Oct/2008 14:40:01] x.x.x.x xxxxx "ВЕДОМОСТИ.ПЯТНИЦА > С пылу с жару" _http://friday.vedomosti.ru/article.shtml?2006/08/25/8046
[18/Oct/2008 14:41:49] x.x.x.x xxxxx "КОМПАНИЯ 'БАЛТИЙСКИЙ ХЛЕБ' ОСВОИЛА ПРОИЗВОДСТВО ЗАМОРОЖЕННОГО ХЛЕБА." _http://www.my-gb.ru/articles.php?c=1&n=1&a=9&l=7
[18/Oct/2008 14:42:24] x.x.x.x xxxxx " балтийский хлеб в москве ассортимент - Яндекс: нашлось 23 тыс. ст" _http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?p=2&stpar2=%2Fh0%2Ftm10%2Fs1&text=%D0%B1%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%B9%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D1%85%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%B1%20%D0%B2%20%D0%BC%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B5%20%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%82
[18/Oct/2008 14:43:02] x.x.x.x xxxxx "RestСon - Нахлебники. www.restcon.ru" _http://www.restcon.ru/index.php?section=article&article_id=500
[18/Oct/2008 14:43:31] x.x.x.x xxxxx "404 Not Found" _http://kitroneza.cn/rss.php?trackid=706172616D3D636D64266C616E673D5255532669643D3139313433267368656C6C3D3026736F636B73706F72743D38353835267665723D39412668747470706F72743D363137313526757074696D656D3D333826757074696D65683D35267569643D5B32433430393237343735303136363739305D
[18/Oct/2008 14:54:32] x.x.x.x xxxxx "404 Not Found" _http://kitroneza.cn/rss.php?trackid=706172616D3D636D64266C616E673D5255532669643D3139313433267368656C6C3D3026736F636B73706F72743D3334373638267665723D39412668747470706F72743D353430343726757074696D656D3D3226757074696D65683D30267569643D5B32433430393237343735303136363739305D
[18/Oct/2008 15:07:52] x.x.x.x xxxxx "404 Not Found" _http://kitroneza.cn/rss.php?trackid=706172616D3D636D64266C616E673D5255532669643D3139313433267368656C6C3D3026736F636B73706F72743D3334373638267665723D39412668747470706F72743D353430343726757074696D656D3D313526757074696D65683D30267569643D5B32433430393237343735303136363739305D
[18/Oct/2008 15:12:24] x.x.x.x xxxxx "Платежная система ОСМП, организация приема платежей за услуги связи, телевидения, ЖКХ; широкий выбор технологий и оборудования," _http://www.osmp.ru/
[18/Oct/2008 15:13:26] x.x.x.x xxxxx "404 Not Found" _http://kitroneza.cn/rss.php?dt=0&id=19143
[18/Oct/2008 15:13:36] x.x.x.x xxxxx "404 Not Found" _http://kitroneza.cn/rss.php?dt=0&id=19143
[18/Oct/2008 15:13:36] x.x.x.x xxxxx "404 Not Found" _http://kitroneza.cn/rss.php?dt=0&id=19143
[18/Oct/2008 15:13:46] x.x.x.x xxxxx "404 Not Found" _http://kitroneza.cn/rss.php?dt=0&id=19143
[18/Oct/2008 15:14:15] x.x.x.x xxxxx "404 Not Found" _http://kitroneza.cn/rss.php?dt=0&id=19143
[18/Oct/2008 15:14:32] x.x.x.x xxxxx "404 Not Found" _http://kitroneza.cn/rss.php?dt=0&id=19143
[18/Oct/2008 15:21:14] x.x.x.x xxxxx "404 Not Found" _http://kitroneza.cn/rss.php?trackid=706172616D3D636D64266C616E673D5255532669643D3139313433267368656C6C3D3026736F636B73706F72743D3334373638267665723D39412668747470706F72743D353430343726757074696D656D3D323826757074696D65683D30267569643D5B32433430393237343735303136363739305D
[18/Oct/2008 15:34:48] x.x.x.x xxxxx "404 Not Found" _http://rushprotect.net/rss.php?trackid=706172616D3D636D64266C616E673D5255532669643D3139313433267368656C6C3D3026736F636B73706F72743D3334373638267665723D39412668747470706F72743D353430343726757074696D656D3D343126757074696D65683D30267569643D5B32433430393237343735303136363739305D
[18/Oct/2008 15:47:52] x.x.x.x xxxxx "404 Not Found" _http://kitroneza.cn/rss.php?trackid=706172616D3D636D64266C616E673D5255532669643D3139313433267368656C6C3D3026736F636B73706F72743D3334373638267665723D39412668747470706F72743D353430343726757074696D656D3D353426757074696D65683D30267569643D5B32433430393237343735303136363739305D
[18/Oct/2008 16:01:11] x.x.x.x xxxxx "404 Not Found" _http://kitroneza.cn/rss.php?trackid=706172616D3D636D64266C616E673D5255532669643D3139313433267368656C6C3D3026736F636B73706F72743D3334373638267665723D39412668747470706F72743D353430343726757074696D656D3D3726757074696D65683D31267569643D5B32433430393237343735303136363739305D
[18/Oct/2008 16:03:34] x.x.x.x xxxxx "Яндекс" _http://www.yandex.ru/
[18/Oct/2008 16:03:43] x.x.x.x xxxxx " 2009 год по восточному календарю - Яндекс: нашёлся 1 млн страниц " _http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=2009+%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B4+%D0%BF%D0%BE+%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%BC%D1%83+%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%8E&stpar2=%2Fh1%2Ftm7%2Fs2&stpar1=%2Fu1&stpar3=%2Fm6%2Ftc4%2Fnc1
[18/Oct/2008 16:04:08] x.x.x.x xxxxx "Символ Года.RU | символы 2009 года – корова (бык) | символ нового года в подарок | символы года быка (коровы) – сувениры и пода" _http://www.simvol-goda.ru/
[18/Oct/2008 16:04:29] x.x.x.x xxxxx " 1964 год по восточному календарю - Яндекс: нашлось 160 тыс. страниц " _http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=1964+%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B4+%D0%BF%D0%BE+%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%BC%D1%83+%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%8E&stpar2=%2Fh0%2Ftm42%2Fs2
[18/Oct/2008 16:04:43] x.x.x.x xxxxx "Границы знаков по восточному календарю. 2006 - год Собаки. 2007 - год Кабана. 2008 - год Крысы. 2009 - год Быка. 2010 - год Тиг" _http://www.solnet.ee/parents/a_znv.html
[18/Oct/2008 16:04:45] x.x.x.x xxxxx "Страница не найдена" _http://www.solnet.ee/error.html
[18/Oct/2008 16:04:55] x.x.x.x xxxxx "Страница не найдена" _http://www.solnet.ee/error.html
[18/Oct/2008 16:14:31] x.x.x.x xxxxx "404 Not Found" _http://kitroneza.cn/rss.php?trackid=706172616D3D636D64266C616E673D5255532669643D3139313433267368656C6C3D3026736F636B73706F72743D3334373638267665723D39412668747470706F72743D353430343726757074696D656D3D323026757074696D65683D31267569643D5B32433430393237343735303136363739305D
[18/Oct/2008 16:27:52] x.x.x.x xxxxx "404 Not Found" _http://kitroneza.cn/rss.php?trackid=706172616D3D636D64266C616E673D5255532669643D3139313433267368656C6C3D3026736F636B73706F72743D3334373638267665723D39412668747470706F72743D353430343726757074696D656D3D333326757074696D65683D31267569643D5B32433430393237343735303136363739305D
[18/Oct/2008 16:41:12] x.x.x.x xxxxx "404 Not Found" _http://kitroneza.cn/rss.php?trackid=706172616D3D636D64266C616E673D5255532669643D3139313433267368656C6C3D3026736F636B73706F72743D3334373638267665723D39412668747470706F72743D353430343726757074696D656D3D343626757074696D65683D31267569643D5B32433430393237343735303136363739305D
[18/Oct/2008 16:54:34] x.x.x.x xxxxx "404 Not Found" _http://kitroneza.cn/rss.php?trackid=706172616D3D636D64266C616E673D5255532669643D3139313433267368656C6C3D3026736F636B73706F72743D3334373638267665723D39412668747470706F72743D353430343726757074696D656D3D353926757074696D65683D31267569643D5B32433430393237343735303136363739305D
[18/Oct/2008 17:08:08] x.x.x.x xxxxx "404 Not Found" _http://rushprotect.net/rss.php?trackid=706172616D3D636D64266C616E673D5255532669643D3139313433267368656C6C3D3026736F636B73706F72743D3334373638267665723D39412668747470706F72743D353430343726757074696D656D3D313226757074696D65683D32267569643D5B32433430393237343735303136363739305D
```

Компьютер был заражен Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.bdb, Rootkit.Win32.Small.bd

----------


## anatol81n

> Компьютер был заражен Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.bdb, Rootkit.Win32.Small.bd


никто ничего сказать не может?!
з.ы. стоял касперский 6вкс, был отправлен в накдаун :Sad:

----------


## DVi

Судя по всему, обращения к kitroneza.cn делал уже поселившийся на машине Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.bdb. Потому что помимо текста про "ошибку 404" в конце страницы явно присутствуют управляющие команды


```
<HTML><HEAD><TITLE>404 Not Found</TITLE></HEAD><BODY><H1>Not Found</H1>The requested URL was not found on this server.<P></BODY></HTML>
CMND|END
```

А вот попал к Вам этот Голдан с зараженного сайта "RestСon - Нахлебники", посещенного Вами 18/Oct/2008 14:43:02.

----------


## bhbyrf

У меня тоже после каждой загрузки Касперский обнаруживает Heur.Trojan.Generik Удаляю,но при следующей загрузке опять выскакивает Посоветуйте,что можно сделать.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235

----------


## senyak

Проверте ссылку 783456788839.cn/ - там вирус. Незнаю только свежий или нет

----------


## Muffler

> Проверте ссылку 783456788839.cn/ - там вирус. Незнаю только свежий или нет


*Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.atqm*

----------


## senyak

Гляньте этот сайт пожалуйста: 4idiotsfatfice.asia/
Есть ли в нем что-то?

----------


## senyak

Это вирус?



> При доступе к данным по URL "http://go.mail.ru/js/base64.js"
> обнаружен вирус или вредоносная программа 'HEUR/HTML.Malware' [heuristic].


Вирустотал - http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...f9c97c937ca84e

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

> Это вирус?


сомневаюсь,скорее ложняк.
 однако:
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=23078

----------


## senyak

Да, файлик чист



> The file 'base64.js' has been determined to be 'FALSE POSITIVE'. In particular this means that this file is not malicious but a false alarm. Detection will be removed from our virus definition file (VDF) with one of the next updates.

----------

